# Stadio a Sesto. Il Sindaco:"Siamo disponibili".



## admin (3 Marzo 2022)

Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Bene, basta perdere tempo.


----------



## cuoredidrago (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Qualquadra non cosa ; non è lo stesso personaggio che due giorni fa diceva che assolutamente, con tutti il rispetto per le squadre di milano, non intendeva intasare quella zona e avere 80k cristiani una, due volte alla settimana per le palle???


----------



## Shmuk (3 Marzo 2022)

Con questi chiari di luna, può benissimo darsi si tirino indietro. Anche i costi m'immagino lieviteranno.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Marzo 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Qualquadra non cosa ; non è lo stesso personaggio che due giorni fa diceva che assolutamente, con tutti il rispetto per le squadre di milano, non intendeva intasare quella zona e avere 80k cristiani una, due volte alla settimana per le palle???


Quello era il sindaco di Segrate


----------



## Swaitak (3 Marzo 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Qualquadra non cosa ; non è lo stesso personaggio che due giorni fa diceva che assolutamente, con tutti il rispetto per le squadre di milano, non intendeva intasare quella zona e avere 80k cristiani una, due volte alla settimana per le palle???


avrà visto a quanto ammonta la sua parte


----------



## unbreakable (3 Marzo 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Qualquadra non cosa ; non è lo stesso personaggio che due giorni fa diceva che assolutamente, con tutti il rispetto per le squadre di milano, non intendeva intasare quella zona e avere 80k cristiani una, due volte alla settimana per le palle???


mi pare fosse il sindaco di segrate o un'altra zona..da quello che ho letto il sindaco di sesto mi pare sia disponibile da anni


----------



## cuoredidrago (3 Marzo 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> mi pare fosse il sindaco di segrate o un'altra zona..da quello che ho letto il sindaco di sesto mi pare sia disponibile da anni


Pardon, errore mio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Che goduria lasciare Salah con il cerino in mano e quegli imbelli di san siro a godersi una zona che si squalifica ulteriormente.


----------



## cuoredidrago (3 Marzo 2022)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Quello era il sindaco di Segrate


errore mio.


----------



## cuoredidrago (3 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che goduria lasciare Salah con il cerino in mano e quegli imbelli di san siro a godersi una zona che si squalifica ulteriormente.


Salah in parte, io impazzirei di gioia per tutti i lesi del "nostadio" che, col tempo, capirebbero l'occasione persa.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2022)

Abbandonare Salah, immediatamente.


----------



## diavolo (3 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Agnelli comprerà un monolocale in zona per dar vita ad un nuovo comitato di quartiere del no.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Andrea Agnelli comprerà un monolocale in zona per dar vita ad un nuovo comitato di quartiere del no.


Monolocali in zona falk non le trovi, è un area totalmente industriale abbandonata. Non c'è una casa, tra l'altro con lo stadio la ridai vita alla Stazione di SSG che viveva solo per la Falk. Te lo dico perché mio padre lavorava come ferroviere alla Stazione di SSG e sono della zona.


----------



## Albijol (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Non aspettiamo mezzo secondo


----------



## Zenos (3 Marzo 2022)

Cosa aspettano a mandare aff Salas?


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2022)

uno che capisce finalmente


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2022)

up


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Marzo 2022)

Non bisogna aspettare un minuto in più.
A Milano i comitati no stadio che si godano S.Siro abbandonato o aperto solamente per fare qualche incontro di rugby/concerto.

E che inizino ad usare i soldi dei cittadini per mantenerlo,così vediamo se passa questa mania del NO a tutto.
Lasciamoli con il cerino in mano


----------



## Maximo (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Ottimo, avere un'alternativa a Milano significa mettere spalle al muro Sala, al quale rimarrebbero solo due opzioni, accettare le proposte di Milan ed Inter per il nuovo stadio, oppure tenersi un monumento, con costi annessi


----------



## EmmePi (3 Marzo 2022)

Da fare IERI!

Il sindaco in questione è solo uno che capisce cosa un progetto del genere possa portare di indotto al suo comune.
Pensate solo ai tifosi che vengono da fuori e sorgiorneranno negli alberghi limitrofi e gireranno per il comune. Pensate ai posti di lavoro legati allo stadio e alle strutture al suo interno, lavoratori probabilmente cittadini comunali. Pensate Agli uffici legati al progetto stadio con lavoratori che mangeranno nei locali limitrofi ecc.

Il PIL comunale di quanto potrebbe lievitare? E quanto calerebbe il PIL di Milano senza l'indotto non di un nuovo stadio ma anche del mancato utilizzo di quello vecchio. Senza contare il mancato introito dell'affitto di S.Siro.

Che goduria quando Sala e la sua giunta saranno mandati a quel paese dal resto dei milanesi (il resto escluso i co..ni del no-stadio manco fosse la cementificazione dei giardini di Versailles...)


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Marzo 2022)

Gli agnelli cosa ne pensano?Non l'hanno ancora zittito questo sindaco?


----------



## Kayl (3 Marzo 2022)

Infatti tra l'altro ha già spiegato che l'area è già stata individuata, io ne approfitterei anche per proporre uno stadio più grande.
Vedere Sala perdere un miliardo e tre di investimenti e dover pagare 10 milioni l'anno per mantenere lo stadio che diventerà tristemente un rudere e luogo di spaccio non avrebbe prezzo. Poi vediamo quelli che si lamentano adesso di voler tenere San Siro che fine fanno.


----------



## folletto (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Da fare subito! La Milano politica si sta comportando come insegna la parte peggiore dell’Italia, che venga mandata a quel paese all’istante. 
Quando si rendono quasi impossibili cose che non lo sono affatto ci sono sempre sotto interessi e schifezze varie, dite ciao a questi politici che sono molto peggio di quando era peggio.


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2022)

Non essendo del posto chiedo, la posizione sarebbe strategica, favorevole? Come accessibilità può dare gli stessi benefici di San Siro oppure andiamo a perdere?


----------



## Solo (3 Marzo 2022)

Che gestione scadente. 

Il progetto a Sesto (o altro comune periferico disponibile) andava presentato in parallelo a quello per San Siro, proprio per far capire che o ci fanno fare il dannato stadio a Milano o ce ne andiamo immediatamente. Invece noi siamo due anni che ci facciamo prendere a pesci in faccia e non abbiamo niente in mano.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Marzo 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Da fare IERI!
> 
> Il sindaco in questione è solo uno che capisce cosa un progetto del genere possa portare di indotto al suo comune.
> Pensate solo ai tifosi che vengono da fuori e sorgiorneranno negli alberghi limitrofi e gireranno per il comune. Pensate ai posti di lavoro legati allo stadio e alle strutture al suo interno, lavoratori probabilmente cittadini comunali. Pensate Agli uffici legati al progetto stadio con lavoratori che mangeranno nei locali limitrofi ecc.
> ...


Perfetto, complimenti.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non essendo del posto chiedo, la posizione sarebbe strategica, favorevole? Come accessibilità può dare gli stessi benefici di San Siro oppure andiamo a perdere?


L'area è immensa, l'area è collegata tramite:
-Capolinea ATM e Autobus privati che arrivano anche fuori dalla provincia di Milano e Monza-Brianza e in tutta la provincia di Milano e Monza (di fronte alla stazione di SSG)
-Stazione FS Sesto San Giovanni (davanti all'area Falk)
-Stazione MM1 Sesto Primo maggio (la fermata della stazione FS SSG che ti porta direttamente ai binari o al Capolinea autobus) che ti porta in pochi minuti a Milano e da li prendere il collegamento per andare dove vuoi, la linea MM1 la stanno ampliando per farla arrivare a Monza
-Autobus navetta per l'aeroporto Malpensa.

I tifosi non dovrebbero nemmeno uscire all'esterno dell'area stadio, allungando il sottopassaggio della stazione ferroviaria puoi farli sbucare davanti allo stadio.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".



Questo campa poco.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Mi sono anche dimenticato di ricordare che il terreno è privato, non è comunale. Quindi il Comune deve dare solo l'ok per gli allacciamenti luce, gas e servizi di trasporti pubblici (che già sono in loco). Tutte le magagne dei Comitati del no ecc ecc non possono esserci, perché è privato il terreno e nemmeno le riunioni comunali per le concessioni del terreno ecc ecc.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".


Non è la prima volta che lo dice e ripeto, bisogna mandare a cahare Sala e farlo a Sesto. Basta temporeggiare, basta!


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Marzo 2022)

Lo stadio va fatto, ma deve essere solo del Milan. Il progetto condiviso deve naufragare.


----------



## sunburn (3 Marzo 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Lo stadio va fatto, ma deve essere solo del Milan. Il progetto condiviso deve naufragare.


‘Sta cosa dello stadio di proprietà condiviso non l’ho mai digerita, pur comprendendone le ragioni.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Infatti tra l'altro ha già spiegato che l'area è già stata individuata, io ne approfitterei anche per proporre uno stadio più grande.
> Vedere Sala perdere un miliardo e tre di investimenti e dover pagare 10 milioni l'anno per mantenere lo stadio che diventerà tristemente un rudere e luogo di spaccio non avrebbe prezzo. Poi vediamo quelli che si lamentano adesso di voler tenere San Siro che fine fanno.


S.Siro farà la fine del Flaminio a Roma, con la differenza che S.Siro è circa 4 vole il Flaminio.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Mi sono anche dimenticato di ricordare che il terreno è privato, non è comunale. Quindi il Comune deve dare solo l'ok per gli allacciamenti luce, gas e servizi di trasporti pubblici (che già sono in loco). Tutte le magagne dei Comitati del no ecc ecc non possono esserci, perché è privato il terreno e nemmeno le riunioni comunali per le concessioni del terreno ecc ecc.


Questa è una ottima notizia.

Spero che la nostra società si convinca subito al 100% della fattibilità... e che i cartonati si tirino indietro preferendo la ristrutturazione di S.Siro. Potremmo mantenere il progetto attuale, anzi ampliando la cubatura degli extra stadio per "rientrare" prima del mancato appoggio (rischioso visto che sono pieni di buffi...) dei cartonati.


----------



## Emmebi (3 Marzo 2022)

Bello, ma in realtà a Suning ed Elliot quello che interessa è la cubatura accessoria, centri commerciali, uffici ... lo stadio è un onere di urbanizzazione da pagare per poter tirare su il resto.
A Sesto non ci andranno , è solo teatro.


----------



## Stylox10 (3 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Monolocali in zona falk non le trovi, è un area totalmente industriale abbandonata. Non c'è una casa, tra l'altro con lo stadio la ridai vita alla Stazione di SSG che viveva solo per la Falk. Te lo dico perché mio padre lavorava come ferroviere alla Stazione di SSG e sono della zona.


Anche io della zona…

immagina quanto sarebbe bello vedere , guidando sulla tangenziale nord, lo stadio nuovo del Milan piuttosto che l’ex stabilimento Falk ( ormai un relitto da anni e anni)


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Emmebi ha scritto:


> Bello, ma in realtà a Suning ed Elliot quello che interessa è la cubatura accessoria, centri commerciali, uffici ... lo stadio è un onere di urbanizzazione da pagare per poter tirare su il resto.
> A Sesto non ci andranno , è solo teatro.


Se arrivasse il No di Sala se ne andranno da Milano, perché senza stadio non potranno lucrarci. Ne Suning ne Elliot.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Stylox10 ha scritto:


> Anche io della zona…
> 
> immagina quanto sarebbe bello vedere , guidando sulla tangenziale nord, lo stadio nuovo del Milan piuttosto che l’ex stabilimento Falk ( ormai un relitto da anni e anni)


Penso che passerei tutti i giorni la a vivere la zona non nel giorno della partita. Tanto sono tipo 25 minuti a piedi da casa mia  Dal balcone di casa potrei vederlo...


----------



## Emmebi (3 Marzo 2022)

Emmebi ha scritto:


> Bello, ma in realtà a Suning ed Elliot quello che interessa è la cubatura accessoria, centri commerciali, uffici ... lo stadio è un onere di urbanizzazione da pagare per poter tirare su il resto.
> A Sesto non ci andranno , è solo teatro.


E dimenticavo ... l'area Falk va bonificata , quanti metri cubi devi costruire e vendere per rientrare delle spese?


----------



## Emmebi (3 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse il No di Sala se ne andranno da Milano, perché senza stadio non potranno lucrarci. Ne Suning ne Elliot.


Sala vuole costruire , ma non vuole imporsi. 
Le possibilità comunque restano stadio nuovo a San Siro, oppure Meazza ristrutturato. Altre opzioni sono sul tavolo solo come arma di trattativa.


----------



## Mika (3 Marzo 2022)

Emmebi ha scritto:


> E dimenticavo ... l'area Falk va bonificata , quanti metri cubi devi costruire e vendere per rientrare delle spese?


L'aria Falk era già un piano B nel caso Milano avesse detto no, avranno già fatto gli studi penso.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Marzo 2022)

Emmebi ha scritto:


> E dimenticavo ... l'area Falk va bonificata , quanti metri cubi devi costruire e vendere per rientrare delle spese?


 L'area è già stata in buona parte bonificata, i lavori vanno speditamente (covid permettendo) ed il progetto dello stadio non è l'unico. Sono già iniziati i lavori per creare nuovi lotti abitativi con un investimento di svariati miliardi. Dietro tutto c'è Hines, colosso americano che ha già messo le mani su parti importanti della città, riqualificando e rivendendo parti di quartieri ex novo.
Anche il cantiere della Città della Salute è già aperto da oltre un anno. Sesto corre, Milano è FERMA. Stiamo ancora aspettando di concludere le linee metropolitane 4 e 5, il progetto è praticamente bloccato da 6 anni.


----------



## Jino (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il Sindaco di Sesto San Giovanni a Libero: "Nuovo stadio di Milan e Inter qui? Le due società devono solo bussare alla mia porta. Non aspetto altro. L’amministrazione comunale, come noto, ha già dato la propria disponibilità. Sarebbe una vera operazione di sistema, dimostrando l’esistenza della città metropolitana. La milanocentricità è un’idea da superare. Sesto San Giovanni è pronta a proiettarsi in una dimensione futura dal sapore internazionale. Lo spazio per realizzare l’impianto c’è. Il tema è la volontà delle due società".



Il Milan per il progetto stadio h24 365gg avrebbe poco interesse a fare l'impianto fuori Milano, l'idea di farlo fuori mi pare più uno stuzzicare una volta per tutte il sindaco Sala.

Certo arrivati ad un certo punto, bisogna avere il piano B e farlo fuori. Per esperienza italiche quando con lo stadio si va per le lunghe non si fa nulla. E non possiamo perdere l'occasione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan per il progetto stadio h24 365gg avrebbe poco interesse a fare l'impianto fuori Milano, l'idea di farlo fuori mi pare più uno stuzzicare una volta per tutte il sindaco Sala.
> 
> Certo arrivati ad un certo punto, bisogna avere il piano B e farlo fuori. Per esperienza italiche quando con lo stadio si va per le lunghe non si fa nulla. E non possiamo perdere l'occasione.


Chiaro che preferiscano farlo a Milano le società, ma se continuano a rimandare a oltranza e a porre veti per i motivi più disparati Milan e Inter guarderanno altrove.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan per il progetto stadio h24 365gg avrebbe poco interesse a fare l'impianto fuori Milano, *l'idea di farlo fuori mi pare più uno stuzzicare una volta per tutte il sindaco Sala*.
> 
> Certo arrivati ad un certo punto, bisogna avere il piano B e farlo fuori. Per esperienza italiche quando con lo stadio si va per le lunghe non si fa nulla. E non possiamo perdere l'occasione.



Forse non conosci la mappa di Milano e relative metropolitane.
Lotto è nella periferia ovest.
Sesto è appena oltre i confini della città a nord-est.

Linea Rossa: 

Duomo-Lotto 11 minuti, poi cambio con la Linea Lilla per altre 2 fermate.
Duomo-Sesto 20 minuti percorso diretto.

Non cito treni e auto, perchè le differenze sono insistenti.


----------



## Mika (5 Marzo 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Forse non conosci la mappa di Milano e relative metropolitane.
> Lotto è nella periferia ovest.
> Sesto è appena oltre i confini della città a nord-est.
> 
> ...


Esatto, ci abito so di cosa parlo, uno fa in macchina: Milano, Sesto, Cinisello Balsamo e non ti accorgi nemmeno di cambiare comune se non leggi il cartello. Ci sono palazzi che sono a Sesto e hanno il giardino a Milano.


----------



## sunburn (5 Marzo 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Forse non conosci la mappa di Milano e relative metropolitane.
> Lotto è nella periferia ovest.
> Sesto è appena oltre i confini della città a nord-est.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Come ho già scritto tempo fa, prendendo il Duomo come punto di partenza(tutti i turisti ci vanno), come distanza Duomo- San Siro e Duomo-area Sesto nuovo stadio cambia zero. Tra l’altro vicino a quell’area di Sesto ci sono l’Università, la Pirelli, due ospedali ecc, quindi un complesso multi-funzionale con ristoranti, palestre ecc avrebbe già un suo bacino di utenti/clienti potenziali.
D’altro canto, un conto è una speculazione immobiliare a Milano, altro una speculazione immobiliare a Sesto…
La mia sensazione, basata sulla convinzione(magari errata) che per le due proprietà lo stadio sia un business secondario rispetto al resto, è: o Milano o niente.


----------

